# Caterpillars in with Crickets ???



## spendleb (Jul 17, 2007)

Anyone know what the little caterpillars are that you get in with Crickets? They keep ending up in Harry's viv and he eats them, just want to make sure they are OK??


----------



## sahunk (Apr 1, 2007)

are they like little black ones?? i get them and i thought that it might be larvae of the criks but im not to sure...


----------



## spendleb (Jul 17, 2007)

That's the ones! Harry seems to love them.


----------



## sahunk (Apr 1, 2007)

so does my beardie so i try and keep the boxes after all the crickets are gone and i fish them out and boy do mine love them!!


----------



## mrpink (May 29, 2007)

I dont think they are larvae. I think they eat the dead crickets.


----------



## baby_jabba (Jun 28, 2007)

yer thats right they are there to eat the dead crickets and there poo mine use to love them aswell but i dont think you are meant to feed them to them because they dont eat all the vitamins your beardie or reptile needs.

I do no with crickets you are meant to feed them fruit and veg so what ever goes in them goes in your beardie and keeps them healthy

Dale


----------



## Laurapirategirl (Jul 23, 2007)

Oh good, I was wondering what the hell they were there for too, coz my beardies seem to prefer them to crickets any day!! Also have anybody ever had spiders in with the crix...I had 2 suspicious looking brown spiders (about the same size as a nearly adult cricket) in with them...I will tell the place where I get the crix from tomorrow...just thought it was strange!!


----------



## zoe6660 (Jun 3, 2007)

i use to have the caturpilla things in mine but i get rid of them i didnt know untill the other day u can feed them to you reptile its okay and the spiders i have only found one and it was little i put that in the bin with the other crap from the crickets lol


----------

